# Al Rehab sport facilities! (help)



## fabs (May 25, 2010)

Hey,
my name is Fabian and my family and i are planing to go to Cairo for a year. So far Al Rehab looks like a fun place to be for a 15 year old boy 
But however i´ve got a few questions:
-is there a gymnastic hall with spezial floor surfaces and trainers offering courses or anything like that?
- is there an martial arts gym? im studing Kung Fu at the moment but i am open to any other martial art (especially Jiu-jitsu)
- if any of these points aren´t available in Al rehab is there a place in Cairo where this is offerd and is it near?

im happy about any response 

Fabian

p.s. im sorry for my horrible english


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

fabs said:


> Hey,
> my name is Fabian and my family and i are planing to go to Cairo for a year. So far Al Rehab looks like a fun place to be for a 15 year old boy
> But however i´ve got a few questions:
> -is there a gymnastic hall with spezial floor surfaces and trainers offering courses or anything like that?
> ...



there is a fully fitted gym with 2 room for fitness and strength.
there is a boxing academy (full size boxing ring and training kit) and they do karate club.

see www . alrehabclub . com


----------

